# saltist 30



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

whats the best way to trick out saltist 30


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

clean and re-lube the bearings ( All in 1 ). Clean and upgrade the drag washers <- upgrade to Carbontex drag washers. Apply Cal's grease to the drag washers. 

Reel out of the box is fine, just add add the red brake blocks, spool and tie on a shock leader. Makes sure the spool tension knob on the side is not locked down, you want a little side ways play in the spool. Too much play means its too loose and you will blow up. Too tight and you're burning up a bearing.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Static mag it. Paint in the "Saltist" side plate engravement with red. That's all I did to mine and it looks and performs cherry.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

ematsuda said:


> Static mag it. Paint in the "Saltist" side plate engravement with red. That's all I did to mine and it looks and performs cherry.


where do i get that from??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> where do i get that from??


Google: Small earth magnets. Don't get the ones from radio shack, they rust. 
Do a search on P&S.. there's pictorials and post on how to "static mag a reel".


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> where do i get that from??


i got a whole bunch of earthmagnets that i was getting ready to throw in the trash yesterday,i no longer need them you can have them if you want atleast someone will put them to good use...


----------

